
Catalyze raises $6.5M in Series B funding - ryanSrich
http://content.catalyze.io/blog/announcing-our-6.5mm-series-b.-the-story-is-about-our-customers
======
yesimahuman
Congrats Travis and everyone over there. Nothing like seeing more Madison
companies raise rounds.

~~~
jrowley
608 baby!

------
serg_chernata
So, is this like [http://accountablehq.com/](http://accountablehq.com/) ?

~~~
ryanSrich
Thanks for the comment, Serg.

Catalyze and Accountable are very different. Where Accountable gives you the
tools to essentially manage your HIPAA policies and procedures yourself;
Catalyze has those compliance tools baked in to both of our core products
(Stratum and Redpoint).

Those products can be broken down as such:

Stratum = "I have an application that stores and or transmits PHI and I need
to be HIPAA compliant. I use Stratum to run my application."

Redpoint = "I need to push and pull data out of health systems and EHRs. I use
Redpoint to streamline this process and automate my connections."

We also open sourced our HIPAA policies a few years ago. You can find those
here:

\- Github repo:
[https://github.com/catalyzeio/policies](https://github.com/catalyzeio/policies)

\- Hosted: [https://policy.catalyze.io/](https://policy.catalyze.io/)

------
gamedna
Glad to see Catalyze continuing to push forward. Congratulations.

------
rathboma
Good stuff guys. Keep it going

